# Look at this face....(pic)



## Roll farms (Jun 25, 2009)

That is Doodlebug, one of our 09 babies.  She's one of quads, the only doeling in the bunch.   
I was taking pics of the herd today and got that shot, I thought it was too cute to not share.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Thewife (Jun 25, 2009)

That just too sweet!
I love that picture!


Makes me miss my girls, my Hubby is so mean to me.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 25, 2009)

she is adorable!!!!

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## norcal (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh my!   How cute!   

I sometimes wish I lived where it was a bit more green.   It's so dry here, my poor goats are always dusty.


----------



## kstaven (Jun 26, 2009)

Really cute, but something about the face says T.R.O.U.B.L.E.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 26, 2009)

"Something about that face says T.R.O.U.B.L.E"

The line she comes from has the most personality, that's for sure.
Her grand-dam, my favorite doe ever, killed herself 2 yrs ago in a fight, broke her own neck.
Her Mom is the current milker herd boss, she MUST be milked first or AHBL.
They're always first to greet me at the gate and follow me around like pups.

It's funny b/c 2 people had reserved does out of her mom.
The first time I saw 'Bug, she just looked me right in the eye and I melted.  She's always been big on eye contact.  
But a reservation is a reservation and this is a business, so I contacted the folks who'd reserved doelings.
I emailed her pic to the first one, she passed b/c she didn't care for her color.
The second one came to meet her and ended up taking her 1/2 sister from another doe.
I told dh then it was fate, she was meant for me, so here she stays.

As far as green, we have 3 mos of snow, 6 mos of MUD, then 3 mos of green mixed w/ mud...I envy your dust.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jun 26, 2009)

you are lucky how it turned out!  Silly people who didn't want her.  She's adorable!  Great name


----------



## mully (Jun 26, 2009)

She is so very cute ..but I see trouble in her eyes ...bet she is into everything! Have fun with her she should be a source of entertainment.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 26, 2009)

Great Picture!  Awsome Goat!

Chris


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

she is to cute.


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jun 26, 2009)

too cute! but then again a am a sucker for Nubis!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 28, 2009)

What a sweet little face! 
Mitzi


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep it is that sweet look on a goats face that suckers us in. That is a great shot.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, I know that look!  It's the I-want-to-eat-your-face look.  I get it all the time.  Lean in too close and your hair will be shorter than usual.  

Very cute goat!


----------

